# Yes!



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Top 3 pick baby! Michael, stay awhile, we are getting some serious talent here!*


----------



## TataFry (Feb 13, 2005)

You guys got the #1 pick.

Congratulations.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I am in shock....this is amazing. This team will be in the playoffs next year, bank of it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bogut. You guys need size in the worst way. You got it!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Congratulations


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

congrats!


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Ezmo said:


> congrats!


boo Bucks.. The Raptors should of won the top pick ... I think you guys have to go Bogut


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Congrats... I think you have to go with Bogut here. Quality bigs are rare.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Nice job!!! Defenite pick will be bogut. No doubt about it.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> I am in shock....this is amazing. This team will be in the playoffs next year, bank of it.


If you draft Bogut, and T.J. Ford is healthy, then you guys will definitely make the playoffs.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Congrats, hopefully that can help this team get back to where they were before TJ got hurt and give this baord a little more traffic. As much as I dislike the Raptors NOT winning, I don't mind the Bucks taking it.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yeah, jumping for joy!!!!!

I say whatabout breakfast at Tiffiny's yeah yeah (I sing when I'm ecstatic!!!!!!!!)

Finally something GOOD!!!


Take Andrew Bogut!!!!

Yes!!! 

Where are the smilies?!?!?!!!!!

:mob: :mob: :twave: :king: :wiz: :bsmile: :wordyo: :smilewink  :roc: 

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

please Herbie, don't be cheap and trade the pick please please please


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Congrats DHarris34 and other Buck fans.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Ummm sorry to burst your bubble really quickly as I am happy for the Bucks, but you guys are in maybe the toughest division in the NBA. The Pistons, Pacers, Bulls were all playoff teams and figure to be next season as well and ummm the other team has somebody named LeBron James on it. I pray you guys go Marvin Williams because it gives you a better shot than Bogut does. As a Bulls fan I wish you luck, the Bucks are one of those teams I should hate but can't for some reason.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> Ummm sorry to burst your bubble really quickly as I am happy for the Bucks, but you guys are in maybe the toughest division in the NBA. The Pistons, Pacers, Bulls were all playoff teams and figure to be next season as well and ummm the other team has somebody named LeBron James on it. I pray you guys go Marvin Williams because it gives you a better shot than Bogut does. As a Bulls fan I wish you luck, the Bucks are one of those teams I should hate but can't for some reason.


*I think, with Bogut, the Bucks will be as good as Chicago and Indiana next year. *


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm thrilled. I'll can't wait to watch a bunch of Bogut games next season.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> I'm thrilled. I'll can't wait to watch a bunch of Bogut games next season.


*Are you still going to be in the Area?*


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Are you still going to be in the Area?*


That is the plan as of now


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow this is huge. Milwakee fans couldn't ask for anything better.
Congrats.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah congrats and hope you pick Bogut..and probably will


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Two of my favorite teams were sent out of the top 3 (Hornets, Bobcats), so Milwaukee (likely my 4th favorite) was left. When Atlanta was announced as #2, I let out a very loud "YES!". I really hope Bogut will turn into a good player in the league. I just can't imagine what kind of damage a healthy Bucks team could do.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I think, with Bogut, the Bucks will be as good as Chicago and Indiana next year. *


Come on now, be realistic. Bogut will not make you better than Indiana. If that team is healthy next yr with Artest, they're a top 3 seed. Bucks with Bogut may not make the playoffs. You're acting like he's can't miss which is hardly how it is or a lock. Now I'm not saying he's gonna be a bust but he's not even in the same league of those Hakeems/Ewings/Duncans/Shaqs that came out or many other top picks. He's not gonna be instant impact 2 yrs later title contenders. He's a great passer, that I've been impressed with seeing. He's got some pretty good post moves but he's not much of defensive force or really athletic enough. 

If I were you guys, I'd take a serious look at Marvin Williams, depsite whether it being a need or not.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Come on now, be realistic. Bogut will not make you better than Indiana. If that team is healthy next yr with Artest, they're a top 3 seed.


Maybe so, but our depth matches up pretty favorable with theirs. I didn't say we would end up with the better record, we would be AS GOOD as Indiana, meaning we will be able to compete with them.



> Bucks with Bogut may not make the playoffs. You're acting like he's can't miss which is hardly how it is or a lock. Now I'm not saying he's gonna be a bust but he's not even in the same league of thoseHakeemsEwings/Duncans/Shaqs that came out or many other top picks.


True, but the Center position has been significantly weakened since the 90s when the Hakeems, Ewings, and Shaqs dominated. Bogut will be able to come in and produce, I have no doubt in my mind. He probably won't be a legendary player like the guys you mentioned, but a 18/10 guy isn't asking too much IMO.



> *He's not gonna be instant impact 2 yrs later title contenders.* He's a great passer, Ithat 've been impressed with seeing. He's got some pretty good post moves but he's not much of defensive force or really athletic enough.


How do you know this? The guy is just beginning to come into his own, and has shown great improvement in his defense. He is not being asked to lead us to the championship, we just need an inside force that can take pressure off the rest of the team.



> If I were you guys, I'd take a serious look at Marvin Williams, depsite whether it being a need or not.


Because Marvin Williams is a sure thing? He may turn out to be the better player, but I am willing to take my chances on a guy that we know what we are getting, who will be a top 5 CENTER in the league in a few years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> Maybe so, but our depth matches up pretty favorable with theirs. I didn't say we would end up with the better record, we would be AS GOOD as Indiana, meaning we will be able to compete with them.


Eh, I don't know, I would say Indiana has better depth. Especially with what a lot of guys did to hold them together. But I see what you mean about competing.




> True, but the Center position has been significantly weakened since the 90s when the Hakeems, Ewings, and Shaqs dominated. Bogut will be able to come in and produce, I have no doubt in my mind. He probably won't be a legendary player like the guys you mentioned, but a 18/10 guy isn't asking too much IMO.



That's true about the old centers but I'm not too high as you are with Bogut. As I said, his passing ability amazed me. But overall I mean I think he'll be solid, but maybe at best very good. And yeah 18/10, those numbers aren't asking too much either.





> How do you know this? The guy is just beginning to come into his own, and has shown great improvement in his defense. He is not being asked to lead us to the championship, we just need an inside force that can take pressure off the rest of the team.


As I said, I'm not TOO high on him. And you're right he made lots of improvements but if he is your pick, the roster around him, Redd, and Mason needs to get better before you guys start competing for a championship. The way the NBA works, you almost need a franchise player to contend unless you're the Detroit Pistons. Not saying you won't ever contend cuz I can't see the future and if I did I prolly would be betting on games :biggrin: 




> Because Marvin Williams is a sure thing? He may turn out to be the better player, but I am willing to take my chances on a guy that we know what we are getting, who will be a top 5 CENTER in the league in a few years.


No, I didn't say he's can't miss but in terms of draft process you have to project how good these guys will be and Marvin was a standout freshman who looks like he has the best potential. He has good shooting range, shot 50%, can play SF or PF. Pretty good post moves, although SF looks like where he should play. I'm pretty high on him as a prospect. But you cannot be TOTALLY sure on who you are getting with Bogut. Neither can I with Marvin. Although I have heard comparisons for Sabonis like player for Bogut. Would you like that? And how would you feel if you guys went another route? Like Marvin Williams? Or maybe trading for a established player?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Also, forgot to mention CONGRATS for winning the lottery. It came out of left field.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats!

Just don't let Micheal Redd go. I know he's a FA but I think he could be even great when Bogut(hopefully if you guys land him) free him up and others!

T.J. Ford
Micheal Redd
D. Mason
Andrew Bogut

Just need a reliable forward and your starting lineup is all set! Good luck next season.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> Although I have heard comparisons for Sabonis like player for Bogut. Would you like that? And how would you feel if you guys went another route? Like Marvin Williams? Or maybe trading for a established player?


*I am not anti-Marvin Williams. I just think all good teams need to have than inside dominating presence. Williams is a stud, and I will fully support the decision if he is drafted, but I think that Bogut is the cornerstone bigman that we haven't had in years.

Nevertheless, it will be an interesting month for the Bucks!*


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats to all the fans here. That was cool to see you get the first pick. I am hoping to see you take Bogut since he is a great center.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

WTG Bucks


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

Congratulations! Now all you need to do is trade Desmond Mason back to Seattle! :biggrin:


----------

